# Rank in an art indigenous to a certain country



## RyuShiKan (May 11, 2003)

If you claim rank in an art indigenous to a certain country should the HQ of said art in that country be able to verify your rank? (i.e. If I claim rank in the Japan Karate Assoc. should they be able to verify my rank for me to be legit?)


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2003)

Thread Moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## A.R.K. (Jun 27, 2003)

> If you claim rank in an art indigenous to a certain country should the HQ of said art in that country be able to verify your rank? (i.e. If I claim rank in the Japan Karate Assoc. should they be able to verify my rank for me to be legit?)



The question is not a valid one the way it is worded.  If an individual claims rank in a particular *art*  he or she may or may not be a member of a particular HQ that claims to govern that particular art.

If and individual claims rank in a particular *HQ*  [organization, federation etc], then yes they should have a record.

Take TKD for example, there are a plethora of TKD organizations.  You have the Kukkiwon/WTF, ITF, WIF, AAU etc.  One may prefer membership in one over the other.  One may prefer membership in several.  One may not care one way or the other and simply train for the sake of training.  

What is more legitimate, truly being trained or having a piece of paper that states the fact?  Many may say both are nice.  

Just my humble thoughts.

:asian:


----------



## DAC..florida (Jun 27, 2003)

I have to agree with ARK here.

If I claim to be a 3rd degree BB in TKD and have decided to have no direct affiliation with any TKD governing organization but my instructor is a 5th dgree BB registered with the Kukkiwan, WTF,WIF, and the ITF does that mean because I'm not a member my rank is not legit?

 :asian:


----------



## A.R.K. (Jun 28, 2003)

I think it ultimately boils down to money.  In your example, your Instructor has spent not only the ample amount of time to acheive that 5th Dan level, but also chosen to spent the money to one or more of those organizations.  No problem there, it is a personal choice.  But the extra paper does not enhance his ability or teaching skill.

This means that if he has seen fit to promote you to 3rd that you should indeed be legitimate regardless of whether or not you choose to join anything.  You spending X amount of dollars only gives you further documentation, not skill.  Again, not necessarily a bad thing, but.....

And looking at another angle to your example, would it really matter which organization/federation is joined?  You covered several in your post and they would all seem to be fine for a TKD/KHD practitioner/Instructor.

:asian:


----------



## paihequan (Jun 28, 2003)

Rank, rank. rank! What about forgetting about rank and simply getting on with enjoying the training and learning process?

This is where the real martial arts is to be found


----------



## DAC..florida (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by paihequan _
> *Rank, rank. rank! What about forgetting about rank and simply getting on with enjoying the training and learning process?
> 
> This is where the real martial arts is to be found *





If you have no opinion on this subject than dont post, there is no need to slam others who wish to post.

I know where the real martial arts are to be found, DO YOU?

I take two 1.5 hour long classes a week and teach two, I also work full time and have a family but in my spare time I enjoy visiting this site and sharing my opinions with others, that is why I'm here, if not to discuss topics than why do you frequent this board?
   :asian:


----------



## DAC..florida (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A.R.K. _
> *and looking at another angle to your example, would it really matter which organization/federation is joined?  You covered several in your post and they would all seem to be fine for a TKD/KHD practitioner/Instructor.
> 
> :asian: *



Actualy I think all of these organizations are great and no I dont think it matters wich one (if any) that they joined.
:asian:


----------



## paihequan (Jun 29, 2003)

Dear Dac,

With all due respect, I am sorry if you have taken offence with my post. I was actually commenting on the discussion taking place and I fail to see how my post "slammed" anyone. I was simply stating that the main focus of the arts seems to be that people focus on the issue of rank above that of actual training and learning. No offence was meant to you nor anyone else.

I teach six classes per week (Taiji, Kikbox and Crane-Fist) I work fulltime in security and  and also have a family so I understand your level of desire towards that which you do and respect same.

Best wishes,

:asian:


----------



## DAC..florida (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by paihequan _
> *Dear Dac,
> 
> With all due respect, I am sorry if you have taken offence with my post. I was actually commenting on the discussion taking place and I fail to see how my post "slammed" anyone. I was simply stating that the main focus of the arts seems to be that people focus on the issue of rank above that of actual training and learning. No offence was meant to you nor anyone else.
> ...



I must of misunderstood your meaning behind that post!

Thank you for clearing up the meaning, not only am sorry but I also agree with your post now that I understand the meaning!

:asian:


----------



## paihequan (Jun 29, 2003)

D.A.C.

Thank you and no problems. I'm happy we cleared that up.


----------



## DAC..florida (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by paihequan _
> *D.A.C.
> 
> Thank you and no problems. I'm happy we cleared that up. *



10-4  No worries.:asian:


----------



## Rick Tsubota (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by paihequan _
> *Rank, rank. rank! What about forgetting about rank and simply getting on with enjoying the training and learning process?
> 
> This is where the real martial arts is to be found *




I read things like this but it is always coming from people that say they have some kind of rank. 

As far as I have seen Ryushikan never claimed rank on here but people say that is all he talks about. 
I read some of his posts and he asks people about their rank then they say something like you said.I think that is funny.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 30, 2003)

I don't claim any absurd rank, and I, for one, am sick and tired of people digging up this dead horse just to whup on it some more.

While everybody is playing their little rank games, I'll be off training or finding some other way to better myself.

Yeesh.  Don't you people have anything better to do?

Cthulhu


----------



## paihequan (Jun 30, 2003)

Rick Tsubota: Glad to hear you have a sense of humour.

Cthulhu: My point exactly. Pleased to see you and I agree.

:asian:


----------



## Rick Tsubota (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I don't claim any absurd rank, and I, for one, am sick and tired of people digging up this dead horse just to whup on it some more.Cthulhu *



Please read the title of this article. This article is about rank. 




> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *While everybody is playing their little rank games, I'll be off training or finding some other way to better myself.
> Yeesh.  Don't you people have anything better to do?
> Cthulhu *



I saw you study Okinawa te.
Who do you study with? Maybe I know them.


----------



## Rick Tsubota (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by paihequan _
> *Rick Tsubota: Glad to hear you have a sense of humour.
> *




It wasn't meant as funny like  a joke for laughing but funny as in strange.


----------



## paihequan (Jun 30, 2003)

> Rick Tsubota:
> 
> It wasn't meant as funny like a joke for laughing but funny as in strange.



Why? Are you concerned about rank?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2003)

This thread is now closed.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

